# Vincent 18 weeks+



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

So I got my phone replaced so can carry on being snappy happy and take loads of photos of Vincent! 

Taking a snooze after destroying an evil cardboard box









'What are you looking at?'









Getting comfy









'LEAVE ME ALONE!'









His usual sleeping position


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Vincent is gorgeous! His colouring is lovely.

He has such long legs in the first photo...he looks like a big boy (but its hard to know). How much does he weigh now?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He is really leggy, he's about 5.2KG right now, but he's about 14 inches tall!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

He's gorgeous and does look sooooooo leggy! What a cute boy!! x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

He is lovely!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Ruth .. lovely Vincent update ... you can tell he is your world .. ahh I must have another peep at the last pic ... so cute ... xxx


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

He looks very pleased with life!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Awww Vincent is gorgeous  Hope I get to meet him on sunday? 
It's amazing how he looks almost black in the first picture, he's such a lovely cark chocolate colour  x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone  He really is the prince in our house  

Laura - everyone says that! He is a really dark shade of brown


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Lol..Mum has got a camera again...look out Vincent! hoto:hoto:hoto: Great pics! Sometimes I felt like I was stalking Obi to try and get some good pics of him..haven't done that for a while now...lol


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow! He's grown so much.  Looking good Vinny boy! 

Karen xx


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Lol..Mum has got a camera again...look out Vincent! hoto:hoto:hoto: Great pics! Sometimes I felt like I was stalking Obi to try and get some good pics of him..haven't done that for a while now...lol


You should see the amount of photos on my phone!! It's crazy  poor Vincent is fed up of me constantly going 'Vincent hey Vincent look here!'


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

lol, i am the same and have over 500 photos on my phone, most of which are of Betty!!!! x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I loooooove Vincent - so beautiful 

Turi x


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Rufini said:


> He is really leggy, he's about 5.2KG right now, but he's about 14 inches tall!


Oh dear- that makes Kipper a righty fatty!!
She's 19 weeks tomorrow and weighed 6.5kg last week!!!

Vincent looks gorgeous!!

Pip X


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

oh dear....eden only 16 weeks and weighs 5.5kg,she does love her food tho.


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent was the runt of the litter so he's always going to be smaller! Plus he's insanely active...I think he burns a lot off all the time.

Also, as I said he's so leggy! more leg than body


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL my boyfriend LIED to me! He told me Vincent was 5.2KG when they went to the vets last week, but he was weighed today and he was 7KG!!!!!


wargh, so he IS a big fatty


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Oakley was weighed last week at 20 weeks & he was 7.6kg & is 14" tall (he'd put on 2kg in a month!!!!). The vet nurse said he wasn't overweight at all, so I guess he just has heavy bones


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey all - more photos 





































This is love:


----------



## Lozza (Jun 3, 2011)

Vincent is so gorgeous and clearly has very loving puppy parents! Love the last photo...

I wouldn't worry about him being a porker tho. Boston is 17 weeks old and got weighed at the vet yesterday at a whopping 8.3 kg (and although I can still feel all his ribs I am still worried that he's too big for his age). He seems to be going through a real growth spurt at this age...


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Vincent is just gorgeous! Really upset that i'm not going to meet him at the Manchester meet on sunday  x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> Vincent is just gorgeous! Really upset that i'm not going to meet him at the Manchester meet on sunday  x


Me too  we had been looking forward to it so much! But really don't want to risk any other pup getting ill  

Next meet WE WILL BE THERE!!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Rufini said:


> Me too  we had been looking forward to it so much! But really don't want to risk any other pup getting ill
> 
> Next meet WE WILL BE THERE!!


I understand what you mean & that's definitely a good reason not to go 
Just was really looking forward to meeting the famous Vincent! Lol, i'll try & make the next one as well


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

lol famous? He'll start getting big headed if he hears people talking like that


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Haha i'm sure he already is as people must fuss him all the time? I'm pretty sure that's why my Izzie has a big head anyway  Haha x


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey guess what? Yeah more photos 

The hair on his nose is really getting lighter than the rest of him!









ignore my hoof there...









What you say?


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh my he's a handsome young chap. Love his lighter 'moustache'!


----------

